# برنامج بريمافيرا الاصدار 6.8 بروابط ميديافاير ---- primavera p6.8



## خلوف العراقي (9 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .... *

*مضى وقت طويل لي لم اشارك به بمواضيع في الملتقى بسبب انشغالي بالعمل ...*

*اليوم جايبلكم الاصدار الجديد من برنامج البريمافيرا 6.8 وبروابط ميديافاير الداعمه للاستكمال ...*

*صراحه لقد وجدت هذا الموضوع في احدى المنتديات الاجنبيه واحببت ان انقله لكم ولا اعلم ان كانت هه النسخه موجوده في الملتقى ام لا .... عموما اليكم الروابط *

http://www.mediafire.com/?uf4q867xd5f3p19
http://www.mediafire.com/?gfjzesmxig828e9
http://www.mediafire.com/?tw16eupb9uz0wb6 
http://www.mediafire.com/?lx7qi0vqfww44cc
http://www.mediafire.com/?8zencylp5svh3kc

ولاتنسونا بالدعاء من صالح اعمالكم ​


----------



## رمزى ابوزيد (9 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
كنت ابحت عن هذه النسخة 
والحمد لله اختصرت علينا الطريق
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الغريب2007 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## elmasry25012012 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## eng-sharif (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## barbie20 (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا..ربنا يكرمك


----------



## bmnd_technic (13 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيراً ان شاء الله*​


----------



## انور الاستشاري (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا :: و بإنتظار جديدك :: وفقك الله في عملك


----------



## engmhelal (13 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ماجد شرف (13 يناير 2012)

مشكور أخى الكريم على البرنامج
تم التحميل بنجاح
لو تمدنا بطريقة التسطيب نكون شاكرين أفضالك


----------



## ahmed9797 (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله الف الف الف خير

​


----------



## the pump (13 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## نورالدين69 (15 يناير 2012)

مشكور أخى الكريم ، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sang (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك و في مجهودك لنشر العلم


----------



## GHASSAN-K (18 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## arc_n (18 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## arc_n (18 يناير 2012)

لو سمحت انا حملت الفايلات وجيت اصتبه جالى فى الاخر بيطلب ادخال:
Hostname:
Datatbase:
Username
password
ممكن لو سمحت اغرف اكمله ازاى لانى مش عارفه اكمل التثبيت ازاى وبيجيلى فى الاخر 
data connection failed
وليا سؤال تانى هوه ايه الفرق بين الصدار دا وp6؟؟؟ مع العلم انى كنت جيت انزل p6 ومعرفتش بردو وجالى ان data connection failed مع انى عملت configurationللsqlserver2005الى جاى مع نسخه الويندوز زهيه ويندوز 7 اصليه ؟؟؟
ارجو المساعده ضرورى فانا فى حاجه للبرنامج فى اقرب وقت ممكن
اسفه على الاطاله.....وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## azad68 (19 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng1989 (30 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## وحيد مصطفى (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا و جزاك الله خير -


----------



## مجدى سليمان (10 فبراير 2012)

لقد تم تحميل p6 V 8.2 من شركة اوراكل على الموقع https://login.oracle.com/mysso/signon.jsp
كل ما عليك التسجيل بالإميل البريدى والباسورورد


----------



## TAWFIKCO (8 مارس 2012)

الأخ العزيز خلوف إبن الرافدين
جارى التحميل
شكرا على هذه الملفات وتحياتى لكل شبرا فى ارض العراق
فلقد كنت المهندس المقيم لمشروع سايلو خانقين وعملت فى دائرة المهندس المقيم لسايلو الشرقاط كمسئول أول عن الأعمال الكهربية والإلكترونية من عام 1981 حتى 1984 .
واحمل كل حب وتقدير للعراق الحبيب اعاده الله تعالى لمجده وعزه وحمى ارضه وأهله من كل سوء آمين آمين


----------



## salim salim (8 مارس 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## SAMOU2012 (27 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيراً وأحسن إليك وزادك حرصا على نفع إخوانك
*


----------



## wagih khalid (28 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedmadeh1 (15 أبريل 2012)

thanxXxXx


----------



## ahmad sobhy (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## tmnaji (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Mooo13 (3 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed_Gamal (5 مايو 2012)

*شكرا اخى وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## SIMAA (12 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و شكرا على المجهود
ولكن ما هو host name & data base name غير موجود فى الملفات ارجو الرد


----------



## civil.85 (12 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خبرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## بنت الشمس (6 سبتمبر 2012)

لو سمحت انا نزلت البرنامج المشكلة في تنصيبه ممكن الطريق لو سمحت لاني جربت مش اكتمل


----------



## محمودباشا (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
_لكن الروابط الاول والثانى والثالث لا تعمل_​


----------



## ammontda (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل الموقع مغلق


----------



## bobyh4003 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
لكن الروابط لا تعمل هل من الممكن روابط اخرى شكرا


----------



## mhmoodtaha (18 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمد لله على السلامه 
وما شاء الله عوده حميده


----------



## mhmoodtaha (18 نوفمبر 2012)

اتمنى تكون هذه النسخه متوافقه مع win 7 
لانني اعاني معاناه شديده حتى الان لم استطع تسطيب البرنامج عندي


----------



## hawkar1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله‌ خيرا


----------



## kh54 (4 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن الرابط 2و3 لا يعمل برجاء اعادة تنزيلهم من جديد


----------



## Abdo Essam (11 مايو 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2890923.133337.100000504343421&type=1&theater
*​


----------

